
Megamerger would own 1 out of every 6 daily newspapers in America - jaredwiener
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/07/newsonomics-its-looking-like-gannett-will-be-acquired-by-gatehouse-creating-a-newspaper-megachain-like-the-u-s-has-never-seen/
======
WaitWaitWha
TL;DR An industry's last attempt at relevance, just before its departure might
be bad, but do we really care?

The title sounds like click-bate, implying a near-monopoly that will be
devastating. Yet, the subtitle clears this up real quick. "Buy two or three
more years to figure out how to make money in digital."

Unless this large company can move really really fast, the merger, and the
company is already irrelevant. In two or three years social media might be
gone, morphed into something else, and the players replaced, absorbed, or even
wiped from our memory.

